# התחתנו!!! או יותר נכון- ערכנו חופה



## BatelOmri (18/11/12)

התחתנו!!! או יותר נכון- ערכנו חופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ביום חמישי האחרון היינו אמורים להתחתן באגדתא, אך ביטלו לנו החתונה בשל המצב הבטחוני.
את החופה ערכנו בבית הכנסת הגדול בתל אביב בעזרתם של המון המון אנשים מדהימים שעזרו לנו לארגן חתונה בכמה שעות
ורובם עבדו בהתנדבות מלאה...
בקרוב הסיפור המלא והקרטידים!!!


----------



## אביה המואביה (19/11/12)

מזל טוב!! 
מחכה לקרדיטים!


----------



## ronitvas (19/11/12)

איך אני מתרגשת!!! 
מזל טוב ומחכה לשמוע פרטים מפורטים


----------



## שני וארי (19/11/12)

מזל טוב


----------



## Bobbachka (19/11/12)

מזל טוב יקירה- איזו התרגשות!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ריגשת אותי עם הפוסט הזה עד מאוד.


----------



## yoli (19/11/12)

כל הכבוד !! 
על הקור רוח והתארגנות הזריזה! וואו אני פשוט מעריצה אותך..


----------



## BatelOmri (19/11/12)

תודה רבה 
היו הרבה אנשים שעזרו לי בדרך
ויש לי משפחה מדהימה ובעל מושלם שבזכותם היה די פשוט להישאר רגועה


----------



## דע1אותי (19/11/12)

יש מצב שראו אתכם בחדשות בשישי? 
או שזה היה זוג דרומי אחר שהעביר לבית הכנסת הגדול? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מזל טוב!


----------



## BatelOmri (19/11/12)

לפי מה שאני יודעת.. 
הכתבה עלינו שודרה ביום חמישי בערב, אבל אני לא חושבת שהיה עוד זוג


----------



## הפתיליה (19/11/12)

תמונה מדהימה. כל כך יפה להתחתן בבית כנסת


----------



## The Blue Fairy (19/11/12)

מקסימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כל כך שמחתי לראות שלמרות הכל הצלחתם לחגוג ולהנות
ומחכה כבר לקרדיטים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (19/11/12)

מזל טוב! 
אני שמחה לשמוע שהצלחתם בכל מקרה להתחתן. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מצפה בקוצר רוח לקרדיטים!


----------



## gitaast (19/11/12)

מזל טוב


----------



## Pixelss (19/11/12)

מזל טוב!!!


----------



## shirit241 (20/11/12)

שיהיה המון מזל טוב!!! 
מקסים ומרגש


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (20/11/12)

יש כתבה במאקו - זה אתם ??  http://www.mako.co.il/women-wedding...b31006.htm&sCh=3d385dd2dd5d4110&pId=565984153


----------



## ronitvas (20/11/12)

בוודאי שזה הם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קיבלנו קרדיטים מקוצרים, על הדרך.....


----------



## simplicity83 (20/11/12)

מרגש!! 
המון המון מזל טוב,
איזה כיף לראות שהצלחתם להרים אירוע כל כך מרגש ומשמח.
מאחלת לכם שתמיד תצליחו להתמודד עם בלת"מים (ועדיף שלא יהיו כאלו..), בהמון אהבה


----------

